
Lessons from a year's worth of hiring data - quincyla
https://medium.freecodecamp.com/lessons-from-a-years-worth-of-hiring-data-dacf4e7668d4
======
startupdiscuss
I like this study.

However, perhaps you should do it again with some Bayesian analysis. It seems
as though you neglected the base rate on multiple occasions.

For instance, you showed fewer offers with higher degrees, but you know fewer
people have higher degrees. You have to adjust the effect by the applicant
pool.

In addition, it seems that people who got offers had a lot more errors than
other candidates. I wonder why this might be?

